# Thermapen open box [email protected] Thermo works



## Jim (Jul 17, 2012)

http://www.thermoworks.com/products/thermapen/splashproof_thermapen_open_box_sale.html

:running:


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jul 17, 2012)

Jim,

Thanks so much for sharing - I didn't pull the trigger on it last year and regretted it and promised myself I wouldn't wait this time. Picked up a red one and since we have a baby on the way an infrared ear thermometer. 

Eric


----------



## SameGuy (Jul 17, 2012)

/wonderswhyhedidntgettheemail


----------



## GLE1952 (Jul 17, 2012)

I had to call to place an order.
Rep. said the website was having problems.

Glen


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I regretted not getting one last time, now I have a black Thermapen on the way.


----------



## SameGuy (Jul 18, 2012)

I waffled almost all day. Trip to Australia this past weekend plus a few unforeseen car and dog expenses, along with yet another knife... I don't really have an extra $80 kicking around. In the fall, when my baking and cooking get back to normal, it will still only be $20 more for a new one. I closed the tab while on the "submit order" page.


----------

